# Schwengelpumpe als Wasserspeier



## Schwimbutz (2. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich lese nun hier auch bereits seit einigen Tagen mit, da ich auf der Suche nach Antworten im Netz nicht wirklich fündig geworden bin. Erstmal: ich heiße Christian und komme aus dem schönen Mettmann (bei Düsseldorf). Wir haben uns am letzten Samstag eine Teichwanne von Oase (1000l) gekauft, die nun nächsten Samstag eingesetzt wird. Wir haben uns ein wenig schlau gemacht, was die richtige Filtertechnik angeht und sind nun bei einem Druckfiltersystem von Oase gelandet. (http://www.oase-technik.de/de/Teich...SE-BioPress-4000-Druckfilter-Teichfilter.html). Laut Beschreibung steht auch nach Filterung des Wassers Druck an, wodurch also auch nach dem Filter das Wasser noch gepumpt wird.
Grund der Entscheidung hierfür war, die Möglichkeit zu haben auch später einmal eventuell einen kleineren Wasserlauf oder einen anderen Wasserpeier speisen zu können ohne eine weitere Pumpe anschaffen zu müssen.
Nun habe ich zum ersten Mal als das Thema Teich aufkam gesagt: Ich hätte gerne eine Handschwengelpumpe als Wasserspeier. Hat von Euch jemand Erfahrung damit? Worauf muss ich achten? Wie groß darf maximal der Höhenunterschied zwischen Pumpe im Teich und Wasserauslass sein? Passt durch das Rohr der Schwengelpumpe ohne weiteres ein Schlauch von Oase? (angeblich kann man an den Ausgang Schöäuche von 3/4'' bis 1 1/2'' anschließen).

Vermutlich werden diese Fragen für Euch lächerlich sein aber für uns ist das Thema wirkliches Neuland. Daher hoffe ich auf Eure Antworten. Vielleicht habt Ihr ja auch noch ein paar Tipps...

Besten Dank und Lieben Gruß

Christian


----------



## karsten. (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwengelpumpe als Wasserspeier*

Hallo
und   :Willkommen2

klar geht das 

die Teile gibt es neu ,vom Flohmarkt ,aus dem Antikhandel 

Du musst die Ventilklappe dicht verschließen oder alles entfernen und die Pumpe unten mit  Dichtung und z.B. einer Stahlplatte verschließen , dann kannst Du den Schlauch irgendwo oberhalb des Auslaufs einführen oder besser unten versteckt einen Schlauchanschluss montieren 
Ich würde nicht den Schlauch durch die Pumpe führen sondern die Schwengelpumpe "überlaufen" lassen 

nur  

fällt immer noch ein mächtiger Strahl Wasser senkrecht ins Becken 

das macht Krach , 
im Becken wird Co2 ausgetrieben 
sieht irgendwie unglaubwürdig aus 
Querschnitte und Leistung muss passen und alle Anschlüsse müssen gesichert sein 


 wie wär´s mit so was ? 
mfG


----------



## Schwimbutz (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwengelpumpe als Wasserspeier*

Hallo Karsten,

danke für die Antwort. Da gebe ich dir durchaus Recht. Wir werden wohl noch mal über das Thema nachdenken.


----------



## samorai (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwengelpumpe als Wasserspeier*

Hallo Christian!
Wenn Rost durch die Schwengelpumpe in Deinen Teich kommt wird er sehr schön "grün" werden , Schwebe-Algen stehen auf so etwas.

LG Ron!


----------



## Patrick K (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwengelpumpe als Wasserspeier*

Hallo Ron 

Es soll sogar Teichler geben die Säcke mit Nägel in den Filter werfen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## karsten. (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwengelpumpe als Wasserspeier*



samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Christian!
> Wenn Rost durch die Schwengelpumpe in Deinen Teich kommt wird er sehr schön "grün" werden , Schwebe-Algen stehen auf so etwas.
> 
> LG Ron!



moin

das ist falsch !

welche "Schwebe-Alge" "steht" auf Eisen(II)-oxid und Eisen(III)-oxid ?  

mfG


----------



## Mops (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwengelpumpe als Wasserspeier*

Hi,
also wir hatten an unserem alten Mini auch eine Schwengelpumpe am Rand stehen. Durch diese hatten wir einen Schlauch gezogen und an diesen die Pumpe angeschlossen. Weiß leider nicht mehr, was für ein Schlauch es war und welche Pumpe wir da dran hatten, aber lauter wie unser jetziger Bachlauf war es nicht. Und zu doll geplätschert so senkrecht rein hatte es auch nicht.


----------



## samorai (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwengelpumpe als Wasserspeier*

Hallo Karsten und Patrick!
In verschiedene Beiträge habe ich über eisenhaltiges Brunnenwasser gelesen, daß es die Schwebealgen begünstigt.
Gehe ich jetzt recht in der Annahme, das Rost und eisenhaltiges Wasser nicht das Selbe sind?
Aber eisenhaltiges Wasser wird doch zu Rost?
Zum Beispiel habe ich eine V2 A-Lampe im "Sprengerbereich" die mit sehr feinen braunen rostigen Partikel behaftet ist.

LG Ron !


----------



## karsten. (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwengelpumpe als Wasserspeier*

Hallo

Bringt man "zuviele" Eisenoxide ins Wasser ein , dann bildet sich aus Fe und dem möglicherweise im Überfluss vorhandenen (und meist unerwünschtem)  PO4 Eisen(III)-Phosphat, welches nicht mehr im Wasser bei PH > 7 löslich ist. 
Also auch nicht von Pflanzen und Algen aufgenommen werden kann. 
Verändert sich irgendwann dramatisch der PH-Wert Richtung Säuren lösen sich  Fe und PO4 wieder aus der Verbindung. 
Wenn nun plötzlich zusätzlich P im größeren Maß zur Verfügung steht....
gibts  Algen ,vorzugsweise Fadenalgen.

Solche dramatischen Änderungen (u.a. Säuresturz) gibt es bei erfahrenen Forenmitgliedern nicht ! 

vom der benetzten Oberfläche Gusseisen einer Schwengelpumpe können sich keine Mengen von Rost lösen um auch nur im Geringsten eine Raktion im Teichwasser hervorzurufen . Während sich auf rostenden Oberflächen durchaus Phosphat-Kalk-Ausblühungen absetzen können , was ja sogar von Vorteil wäre .

Die Sache mit sogenannten eisenhaltigen Wasser ist eine ganz andere 
Eisen ist dann das sichtbarste Mineral aber nciht das Einzige und nicht das wirksamste auf Algen .


ok. es schmeckt nicht ....
das wars auch schon 

nur gelöste Eisensalze sind Mikronährstoffe oder Spurenelemente ein Zuviel davon bewirkt ..........
nichts 

Liebig'sches Minimum-Gesetz ("Fassregel") 

Rost auf "Edelstahl" ist wieder eine ganz andere Nummer

je nachdem um welchen "Edelstahl" es sich handelt geht es hier um Fremdrost durch 
Kontakt mit rostendem Eisen oder deren Salzen oder um gravierende Verarbeitungfehler.



> Edelstahl ist zwar grundsätzlich gegen Korrosion geschützt, jedoch kann es zur Entstehung von Fremdrost kommen, wenn bei der Verarbeitung des Metalls Fehler gemacht werden. Außerdem kann Fremdrost auch noch zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt entstehen, sofern grobe Fehler im Umgang mit Edelstahlelementen begangen werden.
> 
> Durch Fremdrost auf Edelstahlelementen wird die Optik der betroffenen Elemente gravierend beeinträchtigt, und es kann in Folge der Bildung des Fremdrostes auch zu funktionalen Beeinträchtigungen kommen. Dadurch werden die positiven Eigenschaften des Edelstahls dann nutzlos. Im schlimmsten Fall können auch schwere Folgeschäden an Maschinen, Geräten und anderen Gegenständen durch die vom Fremdrost befallenen Edelstahlkomponenten auftreten. Oftmals reklamieren Kunden solche Mängel direkt beim Hersteller bzw. Lieferanten.
> 
> In vielen Fällen entsteht Fremdrost auf Edelstahlelementen, wenn in deren direkter Umgebung gebohrt, gefräst oder gesägt wurde und sich dann aus Eisen bestehende Partikel auf diesen Elementen ablagern. Die Eisenpartikel und auch einfacher Stahl sind im Gegensatz zum Edelstahl nicht wie dieser vor Korrosion und auch vor verschiedenen Säuren geschützt. Wenn sich Eisenpartikel dann auf Edelstahlelementen abgelagert haben, dann ist es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis entsprechende Korrosionsprozesse in Gang gesetzt werden. Der als Korrosionsprodukt entstandene Rost lässt sich jedoch dadurch vermeiden, dass an den Edelstahlelementen und deren direkter Umgebung ausschließlich mit Edelstahl-Werkzeugen gearbeitet wird. Sie beugen Fremdrost vor. Sehr wichtig ist es auch, alle Räume täglich ausreichend zu lüften, um die Luftfeuchtigkeit zu regulieren. Oftmals lässt sich der Fremdrost auch an zugänglichen Stellen durch vorsichtiges Abbürsten entfernen. Entscheidend ist es, möglichst frühzeitig gegen entstehenden Fremdrost auf Edelstahlteilen vorzugehen.


http://schraubenshop24.com/Rost-auf-Edelstahl


kein Grund zu Freude 





bei Schwebealgen´s 

schönes WE


----------



## andreas w. (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwengelpumpe als Wasserspeier*

Toll toll toll, was auch noch geht und ich schon in Deko Läden gesehen habe, wenn ein durchsichtiges Plastikrohr von unten aus den Wanne senkrecht nach oben in die Schwengelpumpe gestellt wird und aus dem Behälter - also von ganz unten Wasser in das Rohr gepumpt wird, sodaß es oben wieder raus- und aussen an dem Rohr runterläuft, sieht das aus wie Wasser aus der Pumpe - bloß ist es nie durch die Pumpe gelaufen.
Du musst Dir halt nur Gedanken machen, wie Du das untere Teil, wo der Pumpenschlauch in das Plastikrohr mündet, verkleidest. Führst Du es in einem Sein zusammen oder verkleidest Du alles mit Pflanzen ?? Die Fantasie kennt keine Grenzen 

Viel Spaß, Andreas.


----------



## samorai (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwengelpumpe als Wasserspeier*

Danke Karsten!
Seit einen Monat nehme ich lieber Stadtwasser zur Nachbefüllung, mit "anderen Stoffen" könntest Du recht haben, vor langer Zeit gab es auf dem Grundstück auch Tierhaltung.Ich nehme an damit sind auch Güllegruben verbunden, von denen ich nichts weiß.
Mit dem Rost auf Edelstahl, habe ich nur als Beispiel gewählt, ich hätte auch braune Gewege schreiben können.
Wünsche Dir auch ein schönes WE.

LG Ron!


----------

